# 2018 Cruze black screen



## Bigchris10 (Dec 30, 2019)

Recently my 2018 Cruze screen shutoff and has not come back on, someone help please if possible.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Bigchris10 said:


> Recently my 2018 Cruze screen shutoff and has not come back on, someone help please if possible.


Welcome Aboard!

I assume you have some tween girls in the house? (judging by the sig pic)

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here once you get some help.


----------



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

I've had this happen to me once too, after going for a couple drives it just decided to turn on again, hopefully yours does too. If mine didn't I was gonna bring it in for warranty


----------



## Bigchris10 (Dec 30, 2019)

JeremyHabetler said:


> I've had this happen to me once too, after going for a couple drives it just decided to turn on again, hopefully yours does too. If mine didn't I was gonna bring it in for warranty


Thanks me too, I have warranty but apparently the guy that fixes it at my dealer isn’t considered essential in these unfortunate times:/


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

My 2017 with the 8" screen does that occasionally but it'll only stay black for a few minutes then come on.


----------



## FlagrantBacon94 (Apr 8, 2020)

What screen are you referring to? The infotainment screen or the instrument cluster screen? My instrument cluster screen before I had a recall done on the regen cycle would either display only my odometer, or other vehicle info that it hasn’t been programmed to give a reading for like transmission temp. Since the recall was completed I haven’t had any issues.


----------



## Pooh16 (Apr 20, 2020)

Bigchris10 said:


> Recently my 2018 Cruze screen shutoff and has not come back on, someone help please if possible.


I have a 2017 Cruze and my MyLink screen is black, backup camera isn’t working or the radio. It’s been out for five days now. Did you solve the problem? What did you come up with?


----------



## Bigchris10 (Dec 30, 2019)

Pooh16 said:


> I have a 2017 Cruze and my MyLink screen is black, backup camera isn’t working or the radio. It’s been out for five days now. Did you solve the problem? What did you come up with?


I did not, still waiting on the dealership to tell me that the guy that fixes it is considered “essential”


----------



## Bigchris10 (Dec 30, 2019)

FlagrantBacon94 said:


> What screen are you referring to? The infotainment screen or the instrument cluster screen? My instrument cluster screen before I had a recall done on the regen cycle would either display only my odometer, or other vehicle info that it hasn’t been programmed to give a reading for like transmission temp. Since the recall was completed I haven’t had any issues.


Infotainment screen


----------



## FlagrantBacon94 (Apr 8, 2020)

Bigchris10 said:


> Infotainment screen


ah, i would like to help but unfortunately (but also happy) that i have not had this issue. hope you're able to get it looked at soon.


----------



## Pooh16 (Apr 20, 2020)

Bigchris10 said:


> Infotainment screen


It’s the MyLink screen. The one where the radio is and the backup camera. It went out five days ago and has come back on. No radio or anything. The Chevrolet dealership want to charge me over $300 just to check it out because they say it’s an electrical problem.


----------



## Pooh16 (Apr 20, 2020)

Pooh16 said:


> It’s the MyLink screen. The one where the radio is and the backup camera. It went out five days ago and has come back on. No radio or anything. The Chevrolet dealership want to charge me over $300 just to check it out because they say it’s an electrical problem.


Thanks anyway. I was hoping it was just the fuse...🤦🏾‍♀️


----------



## Bigchris10 (Dec 30, 2019)

Pooh16 said:


> Thanks anyway. I was hoping it was just the fuse...🤦🏾‍♀️


You and me both, luckily mine is still under warranty so they can’t charge me


----------



## Camaroman (Jun 18, 2013)

Bigchris10 said:


> You and me both, luckily mine is still under warranty so they can’t charge me


I'm surprised no one has told you to pull the fuse and hold it for about 30 sec. then replace it. This is a common problem. It didn't happen on any of my Cruze's, but did happen on my '18 Malibu. google it or go to you tube there are videos showing how to fix.


----------



## Pooh16 (Apr 20, 2020)

Camaroman said:


> I'm surprised no one has told you to pull the fuse and hold it for about 30 sec. then replace it. This is a common problem. It didn't happen on any of my Cruze's, but did happen on my '18 Malibu. google it or go to you tube there are videos showing how to fix.


Hey, thanks for that. I’ll definitely try it and see if it works. No one had mentioned that. Thanks


----------

